# Congratulation to the 2 time Belgium National IPO Champions



## fred fitzgerald (Mar 30, 2009)

I would like to extend congratulations to my friends and associates Marc Heylen and Jeannine Geentjens, husband and wife, in winning the Belgium National IPO Championships, both all breed then Malinois only. Marc won the first Championship, then Jeannine won the second Championship both handling the great Negundor Cobe. i was told this is the first time this was ever done. I applaud the amazing commitment and dedication by both these world class trainers and handlers. They have the Berkenmeer and Negundor kennel located in Giele, Belgium. 

http://www.mechelaar.be/index.htm


----------

